# Any experience with PabCo or Malarkey



## ArnDavis (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi and thanks to everyone who has contributed their valuable knowledge to this forum. I am getting bids for a re-roof in Portland, OR. I am replacing cedar shakes with composition or laminated shingles, and I have had Pabco and Malarkey recommended by local roofing contractors. Any recommendations on these or other shingles for Pacific Northwest?

Thanks,
Arn


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

They dont exist in the northeast. look into GAF they are worldwide.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

Malarkey Is Supposed To Be Very Good,it1s Composed Of Modified Bitumen,a Friend In Oregon Swears By Them


----------



## Roofboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

I live in Alaska and approximately 85% of the roofs that we install are Malarkey. The "Legacys" are the architectual type. They are an excellent shingle IMO. They withstand our "Chinook" winds because of the SBS rubber .
I have been roofing in Alaska for 9 years and I don't thhink that you will go wrong with Malarkey shingles.

Keith


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Both are Ok. The Malarkey Alaskan is a 3tab shingle and the Legacy is a layered, architectural one. both are SBS modifued and are very flexible, with the best wind ratings in the industry.
Pacific Coast Building Products makes the Pabco line, which is only available in Utah, Calif and the Pacific Northwest. Also a good shingle, no SBS Rubber, but less expensive.
Jim


----------

